# Proxmox IPv6 only?



## Virtovo (Apr 16, 2014)

Does Proxmox support allocation of CTs with IPv6 only?

Can't seem to find any up to date info on this.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Apr 16, 2014)

Based on our experimentation, no. I'm pretty sure you can only add IPv6 addresses after creation with a v4.


----------



## Setsura (Apr 16, 2014)

This used to work for me: http://mmaton.com/2014/02/ipv6-only-proxmox-ct/

You can try it if you want.


----------



## notFound (Apr 16, 2014)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Based on our experimentation, no. I'm pretty sure you can only add IPv6 addresses after creation with a v4.


Not really looked into proxmox, but surely you could just have a block of internal IPv4 and assign that instead for the v4 side and then have v6 as primary? NAT v4 will be harder ofc.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Apr 16, 2014)

notFound said:


> Not really looked into proxmox, but surely you could just have a block of internal IPv4 and assign that instead for the v4 side and then have v6 as primary? NAT v4 will be harder ofc.


Yes, that would work just fine.


We have only been messing around with Proxmox to see what it's all about-nothing serious.


----------



## Erawan (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm using a dedicated from Online.net which comes with 1 IPv4, and using IPv6 tunnel from HE.

I make some vps from the dedi using IPv6 and IPv4 NAT. All can work, but adding the IPv6/Tun/Tap/PPP by manual.


----------



## earl (May 7, 2014)

With proxmox v3.2.4 seems you can assign ipv6 address directly from the web interface, not like previously where you need to use a private ip and vzctl a v6 to the CT.

I have created a couple of v6 only CT's and works fine. Thing is you need to add the v6 DNS manually after the CT is created and remove the v4 DNS. The odd thing is you cannot add a v6 DNS direct to the host node since the host proxmox node does not seem to accept the v6 address. You must manually add the v6 DNS and remove V4 DNS only after the CT is created.


----------

